# Any tonebomb users here



## silvertonebetty

Any one else here bought stuff from tonebomb stuff . If or you never heard of them . Tone bomb USA relatively new company In Alberta if I recall . Beings Canadian company you can get some wood types you couldn’t import over the border from companies like warmoth and others. They do custom orders and have good communications . It will take about a month for them to build your body for you and you have the option of them finishing it or getting it unfinished . I bought two telecaster bodies from them the first was a 72 telecaster custom (ash) and the second was 69 thinline (walnut)both were vary nicely done. Here is the ash finished .














. Here’s the walnut in progress

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sneaky

Love that walnut one. Almost looks like rosewood.


----------



## Lincoln

I've been watching their stuff on ebay for about 2 years. It comes and goes. They are out of Calgary, looks like they have a CNC setup. They impressed the hell outta me with your Walnut tele.
First run of bodies they put on the market were all pine. They've really branched out since then.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Sneaky said:


> Love that walnut one. Almost looks like rosewood.


I love it too

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lincoln said:


> I've been watching their stuff on ebay for about 2 years. It comes and goes. They are out of Calgary, looks like they have a CNC setup. They impressed the hell outta me with your Walnut tele.
> First run of bodies they put on the market were all pine. They've really branched out since then.


I'm waiting on more exotic woods for my next build 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Budda

Warmoth wont ship walnut?


----------



## Lincoln

silvertonebetty said:


> I'm waiting on more exotic woods for my next build
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


when you think exotic woods, think hollow 

as part of my learning curve, I have a collection of beautiful exotic wood bodies that you'd require a small crane to lift.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Budda said:


> Warmoth wont ship walnut?


Warmoth is not worth the cash . Over priced mark up . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budda

silvertonebetty said:


> Warmoth is not worth the cash . Over priced mark up .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As compared to what?


----------



## Guest

tonebomb of course.


----------



## vadsy

silvertonebetty said:


> Warmoth is not worth the cash . Over priced mark up .





Budda said:


> As compared to what?


serious question...,, how does Warmoth compare to Tonebomb? I'm guessing you shopped around. I'm actually considering Warmoth for the first time, its a neck not body, and so far they seem fairly reasonable compared to my usual spot for these things.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Budda said:


> As compared to what?


Tone bomb lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budda

silvertonebetty said:


> Tone bomb lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the cost of a mahogany tele body with maple cap in a trans finish from TB? Build time?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Budda said:


> As compared to what?


Warmoth is a American company so their prices are American. You’d have to convert to Canadian and the shipping fees and importing fees .







. The standard walnut thinline on warmoth is $377 usd that’s $465.15 cad before shipping and taxes







tone bomb walnut telecaster thinline














was under $300cad after shipping and taxes .








So yeah tone bomb it is. And it was under $200 for my ash body 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budda

Thanks for the breakdown. I know about the 30% and shipping, however i dont think there are extra fees.

Its kind of disheartening that they added "usa" while being based in Canada but I understand branding. 

Do they offer the same warranty as Warmoth?


----------



## silvertonebetty

Budda said:


> Thanks for the breakdown. I know about the 30% and shipping, however i dont think there are extra fees.
> 
> Its kind of disheartening that they added "usa" while being based in Canada but I understand branding.
> 
> Do they offer the same warranty as Warmoth?


Tone bomb is Canadian . I never asked really lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

vadsy said:


> serious question...,, how does Warmoth compare to Tonebomb? I'm guessing you shopped around. I'm actually considering Warmoth for the first time, its a neck not body, and so far they seem fairly reasonable compared to my usual spot for these things.


 I don’t know haven’t bought from warmoth . Always was to expensive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

silvertonebetty said:


> I don’t know haven’t bought from warmoth . Always was to expensive
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well it looks like you got a killer deal because the tonebomb and warmoth walnut bodies listed on their sites are pretty close in pricing

I haven't dealt with warmoth but I think I'm going to order a neck from them


----------



## silvertonebetty

Budda said:


> What's the cost of a mahogany tele body with maple cap in a trans finish from TB? Build time?


I'm not sure on price but 4-5 weeks build time . A Walnut neck with a macascar ebony fretboard is under $300 the two bodies I have gotten I've been pleased with. As far warmoth I haven't bought anything from them but I did shop around and I'm always on their site . It's really neat and helps with putting my ideas together . I didn't think if worrenty . 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

vadsy said:


> well it looks like you got a killer deal because the tonebomb and warmoth walnut bodies listed on their sites are pretty close in pricing
> 
> I haven't dealt with warmoth but I think I'm going to order a neck from them


As far as I understand warmoth is in American pricing being located in the states . So if you use a credit card it will do the conversion over to cad

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

silvertonebetty said:


> As far as I understand warmoth is in American pricing being located in the states . So if you use a credit card it will do the conversion over to cad
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


you are correct


----------



## silvertonebetty

vadsy said:


> you are correct


That's what stops me lol

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

silvertonebetty said:


> That's what stops me lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


what? why?


----------



## silvertonebetty

vadsy said:


> what? why?


The conversion rate . I'm a poor fella living in property lol. I can't afford warmoth . Just too expensive

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

silvertonebetty said:


> The conversion rate . I'm a poor fella living in property lol. I can't afford warmoth . Just too expensive
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


 I understand. I was just trying to say that both tonebomb and warmoth are very comparable at their regular pricing, which seems to be in US funds, listed on their sites. You got a great deal on your body, and that’s awesome, but normally it would be closer to 400 cad and more on par with warmoth.


----------



## silvertonebetty

vadsy said:


> I understand. I was just trying to say that both tonebomb and warmoth are very comparable at their regular pricing, which seems to be in US funds, listed on their sites. You got a great deal on your body, and that’s awesome, but normally it would be closer to 400 cad and more on par with warmoth.


Tonebomb list their prices in cad . At least in eBay and reverb . 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

It may be personal preferences set up in our browsers that shows it differently.


----------



## silvertonebetty

vadsy said:


> It may be personal preferences set up in our browsers that shows it differently.


Could be who knows . That part is really important . I guess I can get carried away over nothing sometimes lmao .

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## RBlakeney

silvertonebetty said:


> I'm a poor fella living in property lol.


----------



## davetcan

I ordered a fully finished rosewood on maple Tele neck, including nut, from Tonebomb for less than the Warmoth equivalent without a nut. Shipping was also much less and there is zero chance of additional border charges. Add that to the fact that is essentially impossible to import anything rosewood from the US right now. I had 3 companies, Warmoth, Allparts, and the Stratosphere, turn me down before i found Tonebomb. I "should" receive it within the next couple of weeks, it's in the paint shop right now, and I'll report on quality when I get it.


----------



## Budda

As someone hoping to do a build this year I await your thoughts @davetcan


----------



## bzrkrage

Thanks for this boys, going out to the factory this morning to take a look.


----------



## vadsy

Budda said:


> As someone hoping to do a build this year I await your thoughts @davetcan


Same. I’ve used Musikraft for a few but thinking about Warmoth. I’d like to find a Canadian alternative but a quick comparison still has me leaning towards something south of the border.


----------



## cboutilier

If he ever starts building necks to my specs I'll be picking one up for my Bender Tele.


----------



## Guest

vadsy said:


> well it looks like you got a killer deal because the tonebomb and warmoth walnut bodies listed on their sites are pretty close in pricing
> 
> I haven't dealt with warmoth but I think I'm going to order a neck from them


If you do order a neck you will also need a full fret dressing and setup. The sales guy told me they are good 99% of the time but that's a lie. When you call back they tell you about the hidden pages with all their disclaimers etc. I had to send one back and they made a new one, which still required a full setup. I took it to one luthier and it sucked, so I took it to another and had it plek'd + setup and it still sucks. Cost me way over a grand for a shit guitar neck.


----------



## greco

Player99 said:


> Cost me way over a grand for a shit guitar neck.


OUCH!!

@Ayr Guitars might know of a Canadian supplier of necks


----------



## Guest

greco said:


> OUCH!!
> 
> @Ayr Guitars might know of a Canadian supplier of necks


Not mention all the hours and hours and hours finishing the first neck, going to different luthiers, talking on the phone...


----------



## davetcan

bzrkrage said:


> Thanks for this boys, going out to the factory this morning to take a look.


Please report back.


----------



## davetcan

Player99 said:


> If you do order a neck you will also need a full fret dressing and setup. The sales guy told me they are good 99% of the time but that's a lie. When you call back they tell you about the hidden pages with all their disclaimers etc. I had to send one back and they made a new one, which still required a full setup. I took it to one luthier and it sucked, so I took it to another and had it plek'd + setup and it still sucks. Cost me way over a grand for a shit guitar neck.


Are you talking Warmoth or Tonebomb? Now I'm worried


----------



## Guest

davetcan said:


> Are you talking Warmoth or Tonebomb? Now I'm worried


Warmoth


----------



## davetcan

Player99 said:


> Warmoth


Whew!

Not that I'm out of the woods yet


----------



## silvertonebetty

davetcan said:


> I ordered a fully finished rosewood on maple Tele neck, including nut, from Tonebomb for less than the Warmoth equivalent without a nut. Shipping was also much less and there is zero chance of additional border charges. Add that to the fact that is essentially impossible to import anything rosewood from the US right now. I had 3 companies, Warmoth, Allparts, and the Stratosphere, turn me down before i found Tonebomb. I "should" receive it within the next couple of weeks, it's in the paint shop right now, and I'll report on quality when I get it.


Cool please do so 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

Player99 said:


> If you do order a neck you will also need a full fret dressing and setup. The sales guy told me they are good 99% of the time but that's a lie. When you call back they tell you about the hidden pages with all their disclaimers etc. I had to send one back and they made a new one, which still required a full setup. I took it to one luthier and it sucked, so I took it to another and had it plek'd + setup and it still sucks. Cost me way over a grand for a shit guitar neck.


shoot.. I've had plenty of good feedback but all I think about are the negative ones and they're keeping me from hitting the checkout.


----------



## Guest

vadsy said:


> shoot.. I've had plenty of good feedback but all I think about are the negative ones and they're keeping me from hitting the checkout.


You should definitely be prepared to shell out the cash for a luthier to file and crown the frets, which is anywhere from $150-$? depending who you take it to...


----------



## silvertonebetty

Player99 said:


> You should definitely be prepared to shell out the cash for a luthier to file and crown the frets, which is anywhere from $150-$? depending who you take it to...


Il be sending my guitar to Denis Larocque from real instruments for a final setup. Denis built a guitar for the Rolling Stones a few years back 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bzrkrage

davetcan said:


> Please report back.


Well peeps, I Just spoke to Peter , General manager from Hoodoo Guitars here in Calgary, and have set up a date for next Tuesday to have a look around the warehouse and the factory floor.
I will be interviewing him and taking some photographs and hopefully picking up a telecaster body while I’m there.
Look forward to a full blog post on Jonesingforgear.com


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## bzrkrage

davetcan said:


> Please report back.


Full report to come, but I saw your neck Dave!!










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## vadsy

@davetcan, what are the specs on that neck you ordered?


----------



## davetcan

vadsy said:


> @davetcan, what are the specs on that neck you ordered?


Indian Rosewood on Maple
Tele headstock
profile - medium C
1/8” x 42mm nut slot
Slotted bone nut
10” radius
Jumbo 6150 size Jescar nickel silver frets
Dual action truss with Headstock adjustment
Acrylic urethane finish, clear gloss - maple finish needs to be as "white" as possible - no yellow/vintage tint
22 frets


----------



## davetcan

How did it look? looks promising in the pic 



bzrkrage said:


> Full report to come, but I saw your neck Dave!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my other brain.


----------



## bzrkrage

davetcan said:


> How did it look? looks promising in the pic


Buddy, from what I saw, his work is really good.
I mentioned that you had a neck being done.....then he cam back with what was in his hands.
Says “David” in pencil at the bottom.
His luthier wasn’t there, but I played a few finish pieces, they were top notch.


----------



## davetcan

bzrkrage said:


> Buddy, from what I saw, his work is really good.
> I mentioned that you had a neck being done.....then he cam back with what was in his hands.
> Says “David” in pencil at the bottom.
> His luthier wasn’t there, but I played a few finish pieces, they were top notch.


Great to know, thanks a bunch!

LOL, just noticed "David" in the pic.


----------



## vadsy

is there a way to see necks on the site? or is it one of those custom things I need to email them about?


----------



## davetcan

vadsy said:


> is there a way to see necks on the site? or is it one of those custom things I need to email them about?


The only pics i saw were on his facebook page. They're just getting into neck building so it may be a while before they have an inventory of any kind.

ToneBomb


----------



## dwagar

I ordered a Strat neck from them on Feb 1st. My Am Std Strat has that kinda thin neck that I've never liked, so I rarely play it.

I found Peter really nice to deal with. I needed 10mm tuner holes, 22 frets, the metal plug for micro-tilt, etc. I'm using vintage gloss, maple on maple.


----------



## davetcan

bzrkrage said:


> Buddy, from what I saw, his work is really good.
> I mentioned that you had a neck being done.....then he cam back with what was in his hands.
> Says “David” in pencil at the bottom.
> His luthier wasn’t there, but I played a few finish pieces, they were top notch.


Did you ever do your write up?

I should also add that I still don't have my neck. That's starting to test my patience.


----------



## silvertonebetty

davetcan said:


> Did you ever do your write up?
> 
> I should also add that I still don't have my neck. That's starting to test my patience.


O I know that feeling brother . I was like that on Monday when my pickguard was at the post office but they wouldn’t give me it because the computer was down 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bzrkrage

davetcan said:


> Did you ever do your write up?
> 
> I should also add that I still don't have my neck. That's starting to test my patience.


I sent a proof to Peter to give me the “green light” to publish. Still haven’t heard.
I’ll give him a call today. (Maybe you should do the same)


----------



## davetcan

I've asked for updates twice. First time was Jan 16 and I was told finished by the end of that week and 10 days in the paint process. Second time was Feb 12th and I was told cold weather was to blame and the paint process would start the next day. With any luck that would/should mean it is now ready to ship. (12 + 10 days in paint = Feb 22nd).


----------



## dwagar

When did you order it? I see they suggest 4 - 5 weeks.


----------



## davetcan

dwagar said:


> When did you order it? I see they suggest 4 - 5 weeks.


December 28th.


----------



## dwagar

I understand your frustration. Better communication by them would be nice when they pass your expected date.


----------



## davetcan

dwagar said:


> I understand your frustration. Better communication by them would be nice when they pass your expected date.


Well I'm sure they're very busy but yes, proactive comms instead of reactive comms is always better  All will be forgotten if the neck works out  We really need a reliable source for bodies and necks in Canada now that CITES has reared it's ugly head. I hope Peter and his crew turn out to be that source.


----------



## Ayr Guitars

Even within Canada, Cites is wreaking havoc. I learned from my fretboard supplier this week no more Rosewood. Wish I had bought a larger stash back in the fall..... I have 3 Rosewood boards left; 2 @ 25.5” scale and 1 @ 24-5/8”. 

From here on in, I guess it will be ebony. I’m not really fond of Pau Ferro, which they are pushing as the substitute.


----------



## RBlakeney

Ayr Guitars said:


> Even within Canada, Cites is wreaking havoc. I learned from my fretboard supplier this week no more Rosewood. Wish I had bought a larger stash back in the fall..... I have 3 Rosewood boards left; 2 @ 25.5” scale and 1 @ 24-5/8”.
> 
> From here on in, I guess it will be ebony. I’m not really fond of Pau Ferro, which they are pushing as the substitute.


I haven't had a pau ferro fretboard but I really like it for neck wood.


----------



## silvertonebetty

RBlakeney said:


> I haven't had a pau ferro fretboard but I really like it for neck wood.


I have never had a fretboard made of it . But I do like feel of the pickguard I have . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergie55

The Tele body shown in my Avatar is one of ToneBomb earliest Knotty Pine bodies they offered for sale. It's cut and routed to Fender specs. At the time StewMac was selling the same body for over $200.00 USD, I got mine for $60.00 + around $20.00 shipping,CDN. From Calgary to North Ontario. I love it, all parts fit perfectly.


----------



## Doug B

Does ToneBomb sell Strat bodies?


----------



## Doug B

silvertonebetty said:


> Any one else here bought stuff from tonebomb stuff .


Precision Guitar Kits in Vancouver are another excellent Canadian source for bodies and necks.

Precision Guitar Kits


----------



## Lincoln

Ayr Guitars said:


> Even within Canada, Cites is wreaking havoc. I learned from my fretboard supplier this week no more Rosewood. Wish I had bought a larger stash back in the fall..... I have 3 Rosewood boards left; 2 @ 25.5” scale and 1 @ 24-5/8”.
> 
> From here on in, I guess it will be ebony. I’m not really fond of Pau Ferro, which they are pushing as the substitute.


This is where I get my rosewood from. They are Canadian and they'll only ship rosewood within Canada.
Fingerboards

Great place to deal with.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Doug B said:


> Does ToneBomb sell Strat bodies?


Yes 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug B

silvertonebetty said:


> Yes



Thanks, good to know. I'll be building my second Strat in a couple of months; I'd really rather not deal with customs, duty, border taxes, etc.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Doug B said:


> Thanks, good to know. I'll be building my second Strat in a couple of months; I'd really rather not deal with customs, duty, border taxes, etc.


They also do exotic woods . I might do a mustang or esquire next 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug B

silvertonebetty said:


> They also do exotic woods . I might do a mustang or esquire next


I always wonder how good the exotic woods are in reproducing a good tone. looking pretty is one thing, sounding pretty is entirely another.

Besides, I'd be rather embarrassed to use an exotic when Beck, Lettieri, Clapton, and all the other pros get by with pretty well factory stock guitars.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Doug B said:


> I always wonder how good the exotic woods are in reproducing a good tone. looking pretty is one thing, sounding pretty is entirely another.
> 
> Besides, I'd be rather embarrassed to use an exotic when Beck, Lettieri, Clapton, and all the other pros get by with pretty well factory stock guitars.


Imho the only exotic woods that really matter is ebony and rosewood . But in a electric guitar the type of woods really don’t matter . Acoustic yes all the way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtybender

Hi. I picked up pine tele body when they were just starting up a couple of years or so ago. They were really friendly and gave me a full tour and let me pick a slab of wood. They even did a custom drill for a bridge I had and did the exact routes, belly cut, and forearm cut for me. All for $85 cdn.

The neck is a roasted maple and rosewood from warmoth. It fit nice and snug. The bridge, pickups, and control plate all fit great. I'm going to redo the stain and darken it up. It was a great experience and I'm very happy with the body and service. They really seem to be working hard to put out a good product and get you what you want. I'll get my next body from them sometime soon.


Edit: Sorry don't know why the pics didn't link. But you can open them in a new tab and they seem to work...


----------



## davetcan

Dirtybender said:


> Hi. I picked up pine tele body when they were just starting up a couple of years or so ago. They were really friendly and gave me a full tour and let me pick a slab of wood. They even did a custom drill for a bridge I had and did the exact routes, belly cut, and forearm cut for me. All for $85 cdn.
> 
> The neck is a roasted maple and rosewood from warmoth. It fit nice and snug. The bridge, pickups, and control plate all fit great. I'm going to redo the stain and darken it up. It was a great experience and I'm very happy with the body and service. They really seem to be working hard to put out a good product and get you what you want. I'll get my next body from them sometime soon.
> 
> 
> Edit: Sorry don't know why the pics didn't link. But you can open them in a new tab and they seem to work...


----------



## Dirtybender

Thanks for sorting the pics out Davetcan.


----------



## Gavz

They seem to have lots of knotty pine bodies to choose from. That's a cool look.


----------



## Glider65

silvertonebetty said:


> Any one else here bought stuff from tonebomb stuff . If or you never heard of them . Tone bomb USA relatively new company In Alberta if I recall . Beings Canadian company you can get some wood types you couldn’t import over the border from companies like warmoth and others. They do custom orders and have good communications . It will take about a month for them to build your body for you and you have the option of them finishing it or getting it unfinished . I bought two telecaster bodies from them the first was a 72 telecaster custom (ash) and the second was 69 thinline (walnut)both were vary nicely done. Here is the ash finished .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Here’s the walnut in progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





silvertonebetty said:


> Any one else here bought stuff from tonebomb stuff . If or you never heard of them . Tone bomb USA relatively new company In Alberta if I recall . Beings Canadian company you can get some wood types you couldn’t import over the border from companies like warmoth and others. They do custom orders and have good communications . It will take about a month for them to build your body for you and you have the option of them finishing it or getting it unfinished . I bought two telecaster bodies from them the first was a 72 telecaster custom (ash) and the second was 69 thinline (walnut)both were vary nicely done. Here is the ash finished .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Here’s the walnut in progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just ordered a Tele Alder, centre joined and a Indian Rosewood Fretboard Neck, Maple shaft... we'll see what the quality is like ... I also found a brand new company in Ontario for Nitrocellulose Lacquer, they have it in a spray can or you can get it in a 4oz can... many different colours ... Great Lakes Custom Colour


----------



## MarkM

How did these parts work out in the end Dave and silvertone since its been a couple years?


----------



## greco

MarkM said:


> How did these parts work out in the end Dave and silvertone since its been a couple years?


@davetcan and @silvertonebetty 
This might help you to get a response.

IIRC, @Fox Rox also ordered from Tonebomb. Maybe he will comment.


----------



## silvertonebetty

greco said:


> @davetcan and @silvertonebetty
> This might help you to get a response.
> 
> IIRC, @Fox Rox also ordered from Tonebomb. Maybe he will comment.


I found they worked out well . I never had any real issues besides the nut wasn’t correct. I actually really like the neck I got made from them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davetcan

The neck was excellent once I'd glued in a few of the frets. It was the first of a new process, I forget the details, but it looked and felt absolutely terrific. A few of the frets up around the 12th fret were starting to lift so i had my luthier take a look. He put a small dab of glue on the and no issues ay all since. An outstanding playing neck once that was done. @Hammertone had it last and I'm pretty sure he was equally impressed.


----------



## Fox Rox

greco said:


> @davetcan and @silvertonebetty
> This might help you to get a response.
> 
> IIRC, @Fox Rox also ordered from Tonebomb. Maybe he will comment.


I ordered a double bound silver sparkle Tele body from Tonebomb and it turned great. And the Warmoth neck fit perfectly. It took much longer to ship than they quoted originally, but it was well worth the wait.


----------

